# Nib Purchases for Pen Making



## BryanMurphy (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm looking for nib manufacturers that have penmaker resale programs.  Bock, JoWo, and Schmidt are the only suppliers I have found so far.  Is anyone aware of any Japanese nib manufacturers that have similar programs?


----------



## jalbert (Jan 8, 2021)

Nope. The big 3 Japanese makers (pilot, sailor, platinum) do not sell loose nibs. Your only options are to buy one used on the secondary market, or buy the entire pen and pull the nib


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 17, 2021)

fpnibs.com

Besides Bock, Jowo (and all the branded variants) and Schmidt it's not uncommon to use Pelikan, Esterbrook or even press fit vintage nibs/feeds. The biggest hurdle is mating up with ink delivery because most won't have a nipple to mate up with a cartridge/converter. If you go away from the big 3 German nibs, be prepared to get creative with anything from eye dropper filled to ink sacs, threaded converters, etc... You'll have to look to some of the vintage pen ink reservoir designs.


----------

